# New pictures of my 55gal, thoughts?



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks nice except for the colored gravel.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Love the placement of the driftwood. A little dark to see what plants you have on the sides of the tank.


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks nice. I would personally cap the colored gravel (or remove/replace as much as possible). I would also remove the submarine bubble thing. Otherwise it looks great. Gotta love boesemani rainbows.


----------



## scribnibbler (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's a cellphone pic of the tank. Thank you for the feedback. I hope all the species I chose will be okay. I have penny wart, amazons, anubias, giant temple hygro, water wisteria, water sprite, bacopa, ludwegia, and glosso.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank but I have to agree with the others about the gravel. Sorry I just think that the colored gravel takes away from the beauty of the plants.


----------



## Adamson (Mar 2, 2012)

I like the effect of the light but that colored gravel needs to go!


----------

